# coolest freshwater predator.



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

not looking for most agressive but most sought after. ie. if you only had one tank with one fish, what would it be? Each catagory is for any species of that catagory. Be specific if you want.

Originally tried to make a poll but didnt work. I miss the old style polls.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Easily a fahaka puffer. Mine is curious, personable and entertaining. Seems to be very intelligent, as far as fish go. It's very active, colorful and is a serious hunter whenever I put in snails or crayfish and eats off of tongs with no fear at all. My opinion is if you could only have one tank and you had the room for it nothing beats these guys.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I've had plenty of different kinds of fish, lots of great ones..

But right now I'm loving my compressus and sanchezi tanks









Compressus.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I have to say giant snakehead









But there are a lot of other magnificent freshwater predatory fish as well, like Dorado, Cichla and the redtail catfish


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

coolest pred for me has gotta be peacock bass, big and beautiful


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

How about payara? Those are kind of cool.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Tibs said:


> coolest pred for me has gotta be peacock bass, big and beautiful


another great choice


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

IMO i think bowfins are the coolest. Anything that stole over $200 worth of lures from me are both awsome and bastards.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i seen a couple leaf fish videos of when they attack!!!!

fast as lighting man, very impressive, but they dont

do a whole lot of other movin about, and you could keep

them in a realativly samll tank


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Other than that would be P. menchacai (Tiger Ray). Can't wait till I get mine soon!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

_Lampetra minima _ the smallest predatory (parasitic) lamprey species


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

jan said:


> I have to say giant snakehead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nod:

Goliath Tiger Fish
ATF
and the ones mentioned except RTC I LIKE


----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

wolf fish


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> wolf fish


That would be my choice, A 2 foot wolffish is my dream fish.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

payaras arent half bad too










2 bad its hard to keep them alive at 11+ inches

Arapimas look cool 2 so are other aros


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

coolest freshwater predator = hippopotomus


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Innes said:


> coolest freshwater predator = hippopotomus


But you'd need at least a 125 gallon tank for a hippo.









My vote is Fahaka


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Looks like puffers are getting the most votes. Someone needs to make a puffer vid to show what all the hype is about.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

CichlidAddict said:


> coolest freshwater predator = hippopotomus


But you'd need at least a 125 gallon tank for a hippo.








[/quote]

Nah, just keep them in a small tank. The guy at the pet store told me they only grow to the size of the tank.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> coolest freshwater predator = hippopotomus


But you'd need at least a 125 gallon tank for a hippo.








[/quote]

Nah, just keep them in a small tank. The guy at the pet store told me they only grow to the size of the tank.








[/quote]

Actually, Hippo's aren't predators







They are herbivors, or they must hunt at plants and fallen fruit


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

bull shark, yes they can live in fresh. there are some spots where they are supposedly land locked. so i hear any way, reliable source or not who knows.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

yeah il jsut have to vote for fahaka's aswell :nod: I love mine, and iv had lots of fish but this one is deffinitly one of the coolest, i jsut sold like 8 fish to dedicate the tank to em







.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

jan said:


> coolest freshwater predator = hippopotomus


But you'd need at least a 125 gallon tank for a hippo.:nod: 
[/quote]

Nah, just keep them in a small tank. The guy at the pet store told me they only grow to the size of the tank.








[/quote]

Actually, Hippo's aren't predators







They are herbivors, or they must hunt at plants and fallen fruit








[/quote]

tell that to the Africans who are killed by a hippo more than any other African animal


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> coolest freshwater predator = hippopotomus


But you'd need at least a 125 gallon tank for a hippo.:nod: 
[/quote]

Nah, just keep them in a small tank. The guy at the pet store told me they only grow to the size of the tank.








[/quote]

Actually, Hippo's aren't predators







They are herbivors, or they must hunt at plants and fallen fruit








[/quote]

tell that to the Africans who are killed by a hippo more than any other African animal








[/quote]

That is agressive or territorial behaviour and has nothing to do with predatory behaviour. A predator is an animal that preys on other animals


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Cichla get my vote


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Puffers


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

let me change my last vote, I would love a school of gold woloffish.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

snakeheads...fresh water great white shark!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

jan said:


> coolest freshwater predator = hippopotomus


But you'd need at least a 125 gallon tank for a hippo.:nod: 
[/quote]

Nah, just keep them in a small tank. The guy at the pet store told me they only grow to the size of the tank.








[/quote]

Actually, Hippo's aren't predators







They are herbivors, or they must hunt at plants and fallen fruit








[/quote]

tell that to the Africans who are killed by a hippo more than any other African animal








[/quote]

That is agressive or territorial behaviour and has nothing to do with predatory behaviour. A predator is an animal that preys on other animals








[/quote]








It was a joke....


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Aug 31, 2005)

Oscars are definitely cool if you don't have a 100G tank.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> coolest freshwater predator = hippopotomus


But you'd need at least a 125 gallon tank for a hippo.:nod: 
[/quote]

Nah, just keep them in a small tank. The guy at the pet store told me they only grow to the size of the tank.








[/quote]

Actually, Hippo's aren't predators







They are herbivors, or they must hunt at plants and fallen fruit








[/quote]

tell that to the Africans who are killed by a hippo more than any other African animal








[/quote]

That is agressive or territorial behaviour and has nothing to do with predatory behaviour. A predator is an animal that preys on other animals








[/quote]








It was a joke....
[/quote]

In that case I'm sorry. It is hard to see how someone means something on the internet. I thought you were serious


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I like my puffer. Small enough to stay in a 10 gallon (likely going to get my 40 breeder soon though), eats an incredible amount so much so that you can see their stomachs bulge underneath their skin (no ribs), comes to the front and begs for food like crazy, attacks food without hesitation and is vicious in his feeding habits. He'll often shake his fod so hard he sends gravel flying or he'll hover, take a bite and then swim down and catch the food before it hits the bottom. Really fascinating fish, my only problem with him is that on occasion he'll come at my hand which makes it tough to do tank maintenance on occasion.

I had a video of me hand feeding him a while back as well, don't know where that went to though.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

i have to agree with everyone else that puffers are the sh*t
here is why

they are agressive, funny looking, and have great personality


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

if only if i have the space









golden dorado


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

once im done with piranhas im definalty going with snakeheads. either snakeheads, or 2 dovii. but you need a big tank for these guys.

puffers are like rhoms to me, cool to see once in a while. but boring in the long run and a waste of a tank. and for the guy who said oscars. there pretty boring as well. if you have the room get a snakehead. or that wolf fish thing looks pretty cool too.


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

Nothing can bust tanks better then a samoan crab!

These taste realy good also!

View attachment 87131


View attachment 87132


View attachment 87133


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

tiger muskie woman had her poodle eaten by one once and they eat ducks and birds and many people have been bitten by muskie 
they are total beasts


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

if you wanna try something different go with ropefish, they grow to about 36 inches (about 28 in captiviy) and look almost completly identical to snakes! I own 4 of them in a 100 gallon tank and couldnt be happier. Theyre nt aggressive with each other (or with any fish, quite often they are bullied!) despite their size a 75 gallon would be sufficient. look under google images and youll know what im talking about. although theyre not too predatory as theyre not big eaters and have small mouths so only small foods can be eaten.....oh well still my favorite fish


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

For freshwater, gots to be a croc.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

acestro said:


> For freshwater, gots to be a croc.


yup if only i had space







nad have $$$$$


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

ok...if u don't have the space nor money







get a betta then!!!







u can put it in a glass of water and buy then for a dollar. very agressive also


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

hands down.. RED DEVIL. I love my red devil hes entertaining strong mean and interacts with me


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i like rtcs they are by far my favorite fish id say


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

Rays or Bichirs


----------



## Jox (Mar 16, 2006)

Actually Hippos have been found to have some meat in there diet. You can see it in some nature shows. On Tv I have seen a bull male chew an antilope


----------



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

if u had a 5,000 gallon cold water tank u keep some muskie...but otherwise i think wolf fish, red tail barracuda, and red devils r the most aggresive IMO


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Powder said:


> tiger muskie woman had her poodle eaten by one once and they eat ducks and birds and many people have been bitten by muskie
> they are total beasts


Goy my vote, They eat what ever they want to. But you would need one hell of a big tank.


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hydrocynus Vittatis Smaller of the tiger fish


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

My vote goes for a Hoplias specie... Look at my H. malabaricus pics and vids here :

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=116207


----------



## sweetgtx (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm voteing 4 the dovii or a breeder pair of convicts guarding about 500 babies. My bigger dovii is in with my ATF what does that tell u.



Fomoris said:


> My vote goes for a Hoplias specie... Look at my H. malabaricus pics and vids here :
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=116207


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

hippos tottaly own all your week fish

looks like hippos win

and dont say there herbavors, my great grandfather was eatin alive by one

nasty beasts they are


----------



## eddy3 (Jan 3, 2006)

Stay on topic gah, enough of the hippo crap


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Candiru enough said


----------



## eddy3 (Jan 3, 2006)

Polypterus said:


> Candiru enough said


Got any feeding videos?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

rockbass.....small yet highly viscious.....dont you notice that you can catch these suckers on a lure 3x's their size


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

A pack of male guppies attacking and trying to mate with a single female... They gang rape like no other!


















Kuda said:


> hippos tottaly own all your week fish
> 
> looks like hippos win
> 
> ...


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Polypterus said:


> Candiru enough said


I agree because it's been known to attack/attach itself in humans.. Either that or a Bull Shark(If it ventures into freshwater)..

There are sooooo many large freshwater predator fish I don't think you can single out one.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

My damn oscar. He's the best. If i had to go apeshit nutso with a big crazy freshwater predator. I'd go with my huge pond of aligator gars.

View attachment 99313

View attachment 99314


----------



## eddy3 (Jan 3, 2006)

my vote goes to a Gar


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Candirus will swim up your PP if you pee in the Amazon....


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

I kinda like my little Rhom, how he stalks his prey. My fav would have to be Northern Pike, they hit lures with as much force as a whale. I once got pulled 100ft in the lake by one...yep.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

ASIAN AROWANA .. a RED or Crossback


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

> ASIAN AROWANA .. a RED or Crossback


definetly an amazing fish :nod:

but i have to go with A HUGE muskie :nod:

or an alligator gar

o wait mabey umbees


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ive always been partial to the wolf fish. hoplias malabaricus


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

jan said:


> I have to say giant snakehead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup :nod:


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

I,m surprised no one has mentioned S.A. Lungfish yet. They are pretty sweet


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

what a thread!!!!!!!! at first it sounded like puffers were gonna get the vote then we switched to hippos????i mean cmon puffers? they are interactive in all and are aggressive feeder but the MOST aggressive? they look like puppy dogs... someone ship me one of your puffers and ill throw him in with my vinny... ill tape it for everyone to see


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

just a thought can any fish eat a fahaka or mbu puffer? as i thought there were poisonous so does this make them invincible?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

brutusbeefcake said:


> someone ship me one of your puffers and ill throw him in with my vinny... ill tape it for everyone to see


I'm guessing your referring to Fahaka puffers.

If you did this, there would be only 2 possible outcomes:
1) Fahaka attacks and kills vinny.
2) Vinny attacks and kills Fahaka, then dies from toxic poisoning.

Both outcomes end in the death of your vinny.


----------

